# Matagorda 41" Bull Red w/ over 100 Spots



## ShearWater4 (Aug 1, 2013)

Went fishing this past weekend in Matagorda with my dad and two cousins. We went to the Jetties Friday evening for a couple hours and I landed this 41" bull red with over 100 spots. The reason for keeping it is because it is going on the wall.

We went wade fishing in East Bay on Saturday morning and ended up with 8 trout and one slot red. Didn't hammer them by any means but with the conditions it wasnt a bad day.

After catching the first bull red Friday evening we couldn't help but try it again Saturday evening. We weren't out there long and my cousin Dustin landed this 40" bull red as well. Both bull reds were caught on our trout rods and they both had only 12 lb test line. That made it interesting but also made it a lot of fun. 

Overall a great weekend with family. Glad we got to get one last fishing trip in before Bow Season Opens.


----------

